# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  Pioneering implant revives legs of paralysed men

## Airicist

Article "Pioneering implant revives legs of paralysed men"

by Andy Coghlan
April 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Spinal cord implant revives paralysed legs

 Published on Apr 8, 2014




> Refinements in device that reawakens spinal cord could ultimately enable walking, say its developers

----------


## Airicist

Article "Paralysed men move again with spinal stimulation"

by James Gallagher
April 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Voluntary training with spinal stimulation. Video courtesy of the University of Louisville. 

 Published on Apr 8, 2014




> In the first segment of the video, study participant Kent Stephenson does voluntary training with spinal stimulation. In the last segment, study participant Rob Summers tosses the medicine ball with research staff member Paul Criscola. Studies were conducted at the Human Locomotion Research Center laboratory, a part of the University of Louisville's Kentucky Spinal Cord Injury Research Center, Frazier Rehab Institute, Louisville Kentucky.

----------

